# Macbaren Burley London Blend



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

If you like the drug store burleys you might want to try this. Its pretty straight forward, has that nutty burley flavor and the typical MacBaren nicotene rating. The manufacturer states the following:

"A very distinct tobacco. Made from white Burley, well matured in wooden casks and pressed in broken flake form. A real smoking pleasure."

At under $30 a pound it can't be beat


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Bro!!! Being a big burley lover, I've been wanting to try this for awhile now and looks like the time has come.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Seeing as how I like 1/2 & 1/2, This sounds right up my alley. 
Thanks


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I just got a pound of this so if anybody wants a sample drop me a PM


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

This was my first dabble into "The world of Mac Baren". It is a good burley that makes a good blending tobacco. IMO. Mix with an equal amount of Good Virginia and you got a winner.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds yummy. UHLE's Hunt Club, a chocolatey white burley blend, is a tasty favorite of mine. This is worth trying.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> If you like the drug store burleys you might want to try this. Its pretty straight forward, has that nutty burley flavor and the typical MacBaren nicotene rating. The manufacturer states the following:
> 
> "A very distinct tobacco. Made from white Burley, well matured in wooden casks and pressed in broken flake form. A real smoking pleasure."
> 
> At under $30 a pound it can't be beat


Hey Joe,

I picked up an lb of this about a week ago. I have not had the opportunity to try it ... as I'm still trying to give my tongue time to heal properly. Doc said 2 weeks ... Friday will be a week... I'll be puffin by Saturday ... I figure a week and a day is good enough. Anyway, I'll let ya know how I find it.


----------



## jamesstew (Jul 26, 2009)

Use caution with this one; it can bite if you don't take it easy.


----------

